# lm_sensors ~3.3.4 module error, can't figure it out

## splurben

Hey Guys, I've switched from GENKERNEL to manual kernel config (without INITRAMFS) and now my LM_SENSORS (~3.3.4) won't start and reports:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors 

# Generated by sensors-detect on Tue Aug 20 20:07:16 2013

...

# BUS_MODULES for any required bus driver module (for example for I2C or SPI).

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

HWMON_MODULES="adt7475 coretemp"
```

```
# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * MODULE_0 is not set in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, try running sensors-detect

 * ERROR: lm_sensors failed to start
```

```
# uname -a

Linux thialfi2 3.10.7-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Aug 20 15:20:24 WST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lsmod | grep coretemp

coretemp                5454  0 

hwmon                   1241  3 coretemp,adt7475,thermal_sys

# lsmod | grep adt7475

adt7475                16241  0 

hwmon_vid               2084  1 adt7475

i2c_core               16646  17 drm,i2c_i801,cx23885,cx25840,tuner,saa7134_dvb,saa7134,tda8290,tda827x,adt7475,nvidia,v4l2_common,tveeprom,tda10048,tda1004x,tda18271,videodev

hwmon                   1241  3 coretemp,adt7475,thermal_sys
```

kernel config: http://rehost.splurben.com/gforum_2013-08-20/emergeInfo.txt

emerge --info: http://rehost.splurben.com/gforum_2013-08-20/kernelConfig.txt

It almost seems like sensors-detect is creating a configuration for a different version of LM_SENSORS?

Appreciate any help, cheers. I've been searching forums and Google for three days on this, I just don't know enough about LM_SENSORS, it's always worked easily before.

Kirk

----------

## newzenon

I had the same problem.

```
# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * MODULE_0 is not set in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors, try running sensors-detect

 * ERROR: lm_sensors failed to stop

```

Rename HWMON_MODULES to MODULE_0 (in /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors) and restart lm_sensors.

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors                                                                                                                                      ~

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

# HWMON_MODULES="w83627ehf"

MODULE_0="w83627ehf"

```

```
 # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors restart 

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Unloading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Unloading w83627ehf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading w83627ehf ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...               
```

```
# sensors

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:        +39.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)

nct6775-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Vcore:        +1.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)

in1:          +1.80 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

AVCC:         +3.26 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+3.3V:        +3.26 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

in4:          +0.26 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in5:          +1.65 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

in6:          +1.63 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM

3VSB:         +3.47 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)

Vbat:         +3.42 V  (min =  +2.70 V, max =  +3.63 V)

fan1:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)

fan2:         937 RPM  (min =  251 RPM, div = 32)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 128)

SYSTIN:       +37.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

CPUTIN:       +44.5°C  (high = +93.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

AUXTIN:        -7.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

cpu0_vid:    +0.375 V

intrusion0:  ALARM

```

----------

## newzenon

... and if we use two or more modules:

/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```
LOADMODULES=yes

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0="w83627ehf"

MODULE_1="k10temp"

```

i.e. for adt7475 coretemp

```

...

MODULE_0="adt7475"

MODULE_1="coretemp"

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

had the same issue that I had to  *Quote:*   

> Rename HWMON_MODULES to MODULE_0

 

thanks for providing the solution !

----------

## cfgauss

 *newzenon wrote:*   

> ... and if we use two or more modules:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors
> 
> ```
> ...

 

This fix works for me for lm_sensors-3.3.5 under AMD64. This bug report indicates the bug has been reported but not fixed.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

perhaps Jeff isn't active right now (hope he's alright)

or there's some trouble with his email ?

----------

## trigggl

 *newzenon wrote:*   

> ... and if we use two or more modules:
> 
> /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Amazing this was posted 2 1/2 years ago and I'm just now seeing it.  Better late than never.

----------

## Budoka

Ditto.

----------

